
Selling a Charismatic Technology - kaboro
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/selling-charisma-circa-2010-the-mit-media-lab-and-its-one-laptop-per-child-program/
======
nabla9
Great article. And great new descriptive term.

Finland is a good example of applying Charismatic Technology selling it
directly to politicians, completely past teachers or academic research on
educations.

Less than decade ago, Finnish schools were at the top of the Pisa rankings.
People came all over the world to learn what Finnish school system was doing
right. Then some professional PR people jumped in and started to sell
technological solutions directly to high level government officials and
politicians. The umbrella term was "digitalizaton". Just give students laptops
and digital content and they magically learn by themselves and become self
directed and motivated.

Finnish Pisa scores are now dropping fast. Finland is not even in top 10 in
math anymore. It turns out that learning is still largely controlled process.
Wast majority of student's don't stay self motivated for long periods. They
just don't like math that much no matter how you present it.

